# What to do with used lamps?



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

OK I did what the manufacturers say and what everyone seems to think is a good idea and replaced all my year old aquarium lamps. Didn’t really notice much of a change in my tank but now I have a bunch of perfectly good lamps that I don’t want to just chuck! Any suggestions? Does anyone want any free, used 65 watt compact florescent or 150 watt HQI bulbs?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Ray, PM me with the CFL 65w info, screw in or 4 pin?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*Free stuff*



ray-the-pilot said:


> OK I did what the manufacturers say and what everyone seems to think is a good idea and replaced all my year old aquarium lamps. Didn't really notice much of a change in my tank but now I have a bunch of perfectly good lamps that I don't want to just chuck! Any suggestions? Does anyone want any free, used 65 watt compact florescent or 150 watt HQI bulbs?


What is cheaper than free?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

"What is cheaper than free?"

You deliver and install them? 
JK!


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

How does he install them if they're the wrong kind?


----------



## Mikeracing77 (May 15, 2009)

Calcimoo said:


> How does he install them if they're the wrong kind?


Builds an adapter for you too?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Start buying retrofit kits and using them in sheds/garages if you want to save some money.

A less responsible, but possibly more entertaining alternative might be midnight lightsaber fights :rock:

-Philosophos


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Philosophos said:


> A less responsible, but possibly more entertaining alternative might be midnight lightsaber fights :rock:


I second this.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lightsaber fights ftw!!! :whoo:


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*I get the message!*

I get the message!

I'd have to be a moron to give my lamps away because people might possibly kill each other using them as light sabers.

I chucked them out today!

No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

Light intensity changes of up to about 20-25% are very hard to detect for most people with the naked eye with the time of the switch between.

That said, I think most modern high quality compact florescents or HQI dont loose enough intensity to be worth the bothering changing them after one year, it's normally very few % loss by that time, old or very cheap florescents loose more.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

How about posting pictures of the before and after!

I am not going by time but by appearance of plants.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*OK I was wrong!*

OK I was wrong!

There is a definite difference in light intensity. My wife said (independent of me asking) your tank seems a lot brighter and my plants (in particular the Cabomba Furtica) are pearling way more and growing faster.

Too bad I chucked the bulbs. Next year, I'll try to use my camera to estimate the difference in light intensity.

I think changing your bulbs every year is important.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Lumens will work roughly for this application if you've got access to a meter. While it's not PAR, it's not cross-comparing different bulbs either. There should at least be a rough approximation this way, though there is always the possibility that the spectrum will not decompose evenly.

Looks like the light saber fights got taken too seriously. I don't think I'd do it my self, hopefully others would have the sense not to as well. When I do stupid sword fighting, it takes a form more like this.

-Philosophos


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Aye, fight and you may die. Run, and you'll live... at least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR TEEE FIIIIVES!!! :fencing:

Sidebar: I'm gonna have to go with Philosophos' post and say hopefully The lightsaber fights were mentioned in jest, I'm not too sure if anyone would want heavy metal poisoning from mercury and other trace elements found in florescent tubes. I just liked the humor started by him, very fitting for a self proclaimed Star Wars geek per *my profile page*.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

And forum lurkers in England now-a-bed
Shall think themselves accurs'd they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
That posted with us upon Free Tee-Fives day.

-Philosophos
(Sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## nickman (Feb 25, 2008)

aside from re-purposing the bulbs you really should recycle them versus throwing them in the trash. this is mainly due to the mercury inside of them.
most recycling centers take flourescent bulbs of all kinds.
they recycle bulbs at Home Depots now too, i just noticed this yesterday. the box was at the entrance exit near the contractor check-out on the one i go to. 

that and +1 on the light saber fights, gotta love that!

-nick


----------

